# Happy 13th Birthday "Heidi Mouse"



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

Thirteen years ago I held her in my hand when she was only one day old







The years have gone by way too fast. 









[/img] 









[/img] 

Take this hat off "NOW" I said!!!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Amazing! Happy 13th Birthday Heidi!


----------



## KAKZooKpr (Jul 6, 2002)

Aww! Happy Birthday! 

Here's to many more!









Kristina


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

* <span style="color: #FF99FF"> <span style='font-size: 23pt'> <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> Happy 13th Birthday Dear Heidi!!! 
What a beautiful girl you are ... you don't look like you're a day over 10!!! </span> </span> </span> *


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Happy birthday sweet old girl!


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

happy birthday beautiful heidi!!!!!
dahling, you look gorgeous in the birthday hat


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Happy big 1-3 Heidi!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Happy Birthday Heidi!!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Happy Bark Day, Heidi! I said it over on shepherd central, and I'll say it again here....go bite mommy for that horrid hat. After 13 years, you're entitled to one good nibble on her for humiliating you


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

> Quote:I said it over on shepherd central, and I'll say it again here....go bite mommy for that horrid hat. After 13 years, you're entitled to one good nibble on her for humiliating you


Look here Jen, it is obvious that you are extremely jealous of Heidi's pink princess hat. So I am making a special trip to the store tomorrow to get one for Gracie









I was actually debating whether or not I should post those pictures of her with that hat. It does look like she's ready to bite me on that last picture.









Michaela


----------



## sammys_mom (Nov 4, 2005)

She must be a really good girl to put up with wearing that hat. Happy Birthday Heidi, that hat should be worth a really good treat.









Jackie


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Michaela Look here Jen, it is obvious that you are extremely jealous of Heidi's pink princess hat. So I am making a special trip to the store tomorrow to get one for Gracie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are so funny! Honestly, I looked at a hat last year and just couldn't bring myself to doing it! Right now we're sticking with bandanas. I'm just impressed Miss Heidi kept it on!!







She's such a good sport!!


----------



## cocokiss (Dec 10, 2007)

Happy Birthday Heidi Mouse! Happy Birthday to you~~~!!! Hope you have a great day!














Love, Chutney & Atka


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

what a sweet girl!!! Happy Birthday Heidi!!!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Happy Birthday Heidi! You don't look a day over 10! I hope your mom gave you entire cake after subjecting you to that hat!


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

Heidi had a great birthday...thanks everyone for the nice birthday wishes









Michaela & Heidi


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Just saw this now. Happy 13th pretty mama!


----------



## maxismom (Jan 13, 2008)

Heidi! Wishing you many more. You look delightful in your birthday hat!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Belated -







Heidi! 








to many more great years!


----------



## 2dogcrew (May 1, 2005)

What a sweet, wise, and beautiful soul. Hope you had a wonderful birthday and may you share several more together.


----------

